
The powers of ten - madmotive
http://www.vimeo.com/974259
======
mechanical_fish
Someone recently pointed out that Google Maps has made this kind of
perspective far more commonplace... and, of course, Wil Wright has just turned
this movie into a game.

But this is still one awesome piece of science education.

------
jordyhoyt
GREAT video! Reminds me of zooming out in google maps on the satellite view,
really makes the world feel smaller.

> Wanna feel insignificant in the world, watch this.

Size != significance

------
tlrobinson
Awesome video. A classic.

Anyone know where I can find the Simpson's parody? It's been removed from
YouTube and everywhere else I looked :(

------
Hexstream
Why did IBM want to make this video?

------
mhartl
This is awesome, but without the lame narration it would be ten times better.

